# Chainsaw Stump Grinder



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

I thought I remember seeing a post on this forum that had a demo video attached to it of a portable stump grinder that ran off a chainsaw engine. I've done several searches with no success ring a bell to anyone? At the time it just seemed like such a heavy and expensive piece of equipment that I dismissed it but I want to take a second look. It seems like it might be a great tool to deberm very hard clay?


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay this was what I remembered seeing. Anyone used it?

http://http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=THZyUjBacWuRpRjhCd00&alpine-magnum-portable-stump-grinder


----------



## TrailYoda (Feb 23, 2009)

How about it hoosiers?http://http://www.alpinemagnum.com/bike-path-photos.htm


----------



## indytrekracer (Feb 13, 2004)

*HMBA and stumpgrinders*

In the early days at Brown County State Park, one of our volunteers,Len, used a stump grinder to do some of the large bench cuts. It was his personal equipment.

At the time I was more involved at Town Run Trail park up in Indy, and I didn't really see the stump grinder in use. So I really can't comment on the how quickly it built trail.

I think that once we found the rhino tool and our trial builders got more experienced, that we could crank out bench cutting with volunteers by hand just as quickly. It is a great tool for moving Indiana dirt. We now special order them with the shorter hickory handle.



















With the RTP and State Trail grants, we now hire a pro trail builder who uses a ditch witch. Be even with the ditch witch, there is plenty of hand work to be done by volunteers.


----------

